# Billing for Antepartum Care only



## Grubbsnatalie (Jul 28, 2016)

Can anyone share information on Antepartum Billing for a multi provider practice? Specifically where there are 3 providers that see a patient for antepartum care, if there will not be a global charge billed, how would you determine who to assign the antepartum care to? In the past we have totaled up the number of visits and then the provider with the most visits would get the antepartum care code assigned to them and thereby get the associated RVU for the patient. If any one has any other suggestions please share.


----------



## Grubbsnatalie (Jul 28, 2016)

To clarify this would be for the scenario of a patient who has changed insurance prior to delivery so I will be billing antepartum to one insurance and delivery only to the new insurance. The delivering physician (Physicain A) will get the charge for the delivery only (and wRVU), the question comes in when three physicians have seen the patient for antepartum care who should get the antepartum charge(and wRVU), Physician A saw patient for 1 visits, Physician B saw patient for 2 visit and Physician C saw patient for 4 visits.


----------



## Cmama12 (Jul 29, 2016)

It depends on their practice.. in some of our locations provider C would get the antepartum - usually a practice where they always bill a la carte.  In a shared practice, where the delivering provider normally gets it.


----------



## Grubbsnatalie (Aug 2, 2016)

Until recently the practice was using the method where physician C would get the antepartum billing as they provided the majority of the antepartum care and it was not a situation where the antepartum care could be bundled "globally" with the delivery as the insurance would not allow it. So it was sensible to separate the two and bill to the provider who provided the most antepartum care the antepartum charges and then the delivering provider, there were times when it was the same providers but often times it was not. 
I was just checking to see if there were other practices out there that did this that could provide me with examples and or literature I could present to my providers to support this billing method or if we need to move to a more "global" billing method that would consist of regardless of who provided the most antepartum care, the delivering physician would be billed the delivery and the antepartum wRVU.


----------



## Rhonda01 (Aug 17, 2016)

*billing antepartum care with to and from dates of service*

When billing antepartum care should you be billing with a to and from date of service? We know you only bill 1 unit. We are having claims deny for timely filing when using a to and from date of service to Blue Cross and Blue Shield of Florida.


----------

